# Cushings, what if not treated?



## Janah (29 May 2012)

I am having my boy tested for cushings.  He has grown a ridiculous amount of coat this winter and is drinking a lot.  He is 21 yrs old.

I will obviously be treating according to vet's advice as necessary.

I just wondered what, apart from laminitis risk happens if left untreated.


----------



## itsonlyme (29 May 2012)

The excessive amount of hormones released from the pituitary gland causes the adrenal glands (situated over the kidneys) to overproduce cortisol, creating a variety of health issues. The over-abundance of cortisol negatively affects all the normal functions it performs: breaking down of carbohydrates; counter-balancing of insulin levels; regulating nerves, muscle and connective tissue; supporting the immune system; and normalizing blood pressure. Also, when the body is under stress, cortisol is used to attack inflammation.

I can't quote on my phone, but the above is from a website i found. It all depends how advanced it is at diagnosis as to how long it will be before the cushings starts having detrimental effects on the horses' health. Plus each horse is very different. My current PPID mare has never had lami. With my gelding, that was his only symptom. My mare had cushings-related insulin resistance at diagnosis. She has also had some problems with cellulitis - the slightest scratch can cause a massive reaction. And that's while she's on Pracend!
Anyway, i hope it all works out for u and your horse  x


----------



## packwood (29 May 2012)

Twinkle is 40 this year and was diagnosed with Cushings about eight years ago. We do not give her any treatment. We just watch her weight and feed her on Top Spec Lami and Chaff and (touch wood) she is fine. Good luck.


----------



## JosieB (29 May 2012)

Neighbour has pony 32 with cushings, doesnt treat except care with feed, turnout etc  ..  has recently had laminitus after worming but prior to that has been fine for years.
Mine was diagnosed last year, only symptoms hairy coat, drinking more, sweated alot in box being moved when never did before. Didn't want to take any chances so now on pergolide, still  managing living out on careful grazing but bloods are good so her tablets have been dropped to half a day.


----------



## canteron (29 May 2012)

My 19yo was diagnosed with cushings last year.  I now think he may have had it as an underlying problem for years as he is so much happier now on Prascend.

One thing I have found it before his appertite was immense and he always looked hungry.  Apparently Cushings puts them in a state where their bodies tells them Winter is coming on and food will be short, so they must eat everything they can.  

Now however, he does get satiated and is easier to keep and soooo much happier.  He is retired so on 24/hr turnout.  So far we have managed well.


----------



## Zargon_91 (29 May 2012)

My 25 year old cob was diagnosed with cushings disease last year- management has been a complete nightmare in all honesty. He has become completely sugar intolerant, lacking in appetite to the point at times this year he completely stopped eating and drinking. The thing to remember is cushings is a terminal illness and not alike in any 2 horses. I have had to make the decision recently to have dan pts in a few weeks, it's hard but I genuinely think it's the best think for him. He is a completely different horse- off his food, miserable and has become aggressive. I think it is important to treat each case as individual however, just like any other tumour related disorder, cushings will advance and affect different horses differently.


----------



## lornaA (29 May 2012)

Thats interesting Zargon_91 that your boy has a poor appetite as my mare also has a very poor appetite and i fing it very hard to keep weight on her and stick to a low sugar diet.  What have you been managing to feed him and is he on any medication?


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (29 May 2012)

I think zargons horse has pergolide and is fed on hay (doesnt tolerate anything else). He was having al-alpha and fibre beet but not sure if he still has that!

He is my mates horse and he is awesome


----------

